# Need Help installing Netgear WGR614-v9



## archit (Mar 25, 2009)

I connect to broadband ISP through cable Modem using PPPoE. The dialer needs to send username and password every time I dial. The ISP checks my computer MAC id when dialed. The connection is configured for dynamic IP but has primary and secondary DNS set on computer. This setting works fine.

I recently bought NETGEAR WGR614v9 router. If I configure it for to dial ISP using username/password it does not allow me to clone my computer’s MAC id. Clone MAC id setting is only available if I select option “ISP does not require username/password.”

Please let me know how can I dial from router with username/password as well as clone the MAC id.

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try page 1-6 in the manual: ftp://downloads.netgear.com/files/WGR614v9_UM_14May08.pdf


----------

